# Ecko's new NIzmo collar!!



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It came in last night Trevor and it looks FANTASTIC!! It's an amazing bright blue. We LOVE it!!
It's so soft and he is perfectly comfortable wearing it all of the time. 


















I will eat the neighbor dog...









What do you mean I can't?









He sounds tasty...



























Thank you Trevor!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OH WOW that looks great on him. I love Trevor's collars that are the best.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG now that is HAWT girl, for real, it looks super super sexy on him.  Hugs. I love Trevor's stuff too, he does such an awesome job


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you! I had a different collar that was just soooo stiff. When I saw that Trevor made collars I checked out his site and I am sooooo freakin' happy with it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

all my dogs will have collars from him before to long  It does look really sharp on him, whatcha think about that band thingy to hold the collar thing down, hahah I know you know what I'm talkin bout


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it's pretty rad! He made it to fit perfectly, but the elastic cover just ensures there won't be any floppy bits. LOL!
The guy is a collar making genius seriously.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah I love that feature, I was so happy to see that on there  I can't wait til he does harnesses


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG!! Me either!! Ecko has such sensitive skin. I know that if a collar can be made this soft then a harness made the same will be fine for him. He just turned two in Dec, well, we pretend that's his birthday, but he's at least two now so I'm looking forward to getting him into WP. I bought him a padded back pack to start feeling a little extra weight on walks. 
But yeah, harnesses by Trevor will be exciting.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He looks handsome in it!I think the blue really pops on his skin color.
I'm so gonna have to break down and get me some collars from Trevor.Everyone I've seen have looked great


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo he would be great at weight pull, he is the right age, do it girl, he may love it 

Lisa - I promise you will be happy with a collar form Trev


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He'll do darn near anything for food. LOL! We won't be able to compete or anything, but he'll have fun and be healthy doing it.

You can't beat the price for the quality.

The colors are so bright it's amazing.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

and why couldn't he compete?? He can get limited registration papers and pull with quite a few registries,  Get him on it girl, see how he does


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

LOOK AT HIM!!!
that blue fits him so well. I really like that blue, yesterday my wife said this has been her favorite collar so far. she'll be excited to see Ecko wearing it.
im really happy you like it. that makes my day for sure !
he's a gourgeous bully!

My site does need some work, to make ordering more clear. im trying to work that out lol.

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone! much appreciated!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> and why couldn't he compete?? He can get limited registration papers and pull with quite a few registries,  Get him on it girl, see how he does


Does ABKC have limited registration WP? Or would I have to go through UKC? I can't travel too far because I have a diabetic cat, but I could probably find a few comps in the Tampa or Orlando areas. Hmmm, definitely something to work towards. Thank you for the encouragement. Ecko will be happy excited.

Trevor, it is definitely a bad a$$ blue. It's crazy bright and totally POPS. I can see why your wide would love it. Thank you so much. He looks so freakin' awesome. I just want to stare at him and strut him through the neighborhood all weekend.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol girl strut him, you can pull him in the ADBA as well, he just has to be neutered, even in UKC you could also try IWPA, and I do beleive the ABKC has wp but not sure about the limited registration thing thru them, ask Loud Mouf or Semper Fi Bullies


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Does ABKC have limited registration WP? Or would I have to go through UKC? I can't travel too far because I have a diabetic cat, but I could probably find a few comps in the Tampa or Orlando areas. Hmmm, definitely something to work towards. Thank you for the encouragement. Ecko will be happy excited.
> 
> Trevor, it is definitely a bad a$$ blue. It's crazy bright and totally POPS. I can see why your wide would love it. Thank you so much. He looks so freakin' awesome. I just want to stare at him and strut him through the neighborhood all weekend.


im not sure but i think its UKC? if you get him limited reg. i believe the dog has to be s/n (not sure if Ecko is lol). its not very expensive at all i think at most its like 15-25 bucks. i havent looked at them for a long while so i'll look for a link.

thats what i really like about overlaying the 1" color on these collars. all of the 13 colors we have are VERY bright and they do pop out.
soo happy that you like it!!!
:woof::woof:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ALL of my pets are s/n. I couldn't live with danglies in my house. Gross. Chili is my GF's dog but I just paid to have her spayed too. I can't stand that much PMS in one house. LOL!! I'd fix the ferrets if I could find a vet to do it cheap. LOL!

I might have to get one for my Mom's dog for Christmas.  She looks FANTASTIC in red.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol girl, then get r done, you can do ADBA, UKC, IWPA, and ABKC, check it out, it is great fun


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> ALL of my pets are s/n. I couldn't live with danglies in my house. Gross. Chili is my GF's dog but I just paid to have her spayed too. I can't stand that much PMS in one house. LOL!! I'd fix the ferrets if I could find a vet to do it cheap. LOL!
> 
> I might have to get one for my Mom's dog for Christmas.  She looks FANTASTIC in red.


i know Sharon has one with red, that also looked really good.
nismo has a little "coin purse" from being neutered. lmao.

we used to have ferrets, they're so fun. but sooo much work. i dont remember if they were s/n'd tho


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That collar looks awesome. I think Marley needs one in black and red


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I want that!! Nice collar-


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks great on Ecko! Very handsome and elegant.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He is looking great. Niz your making some nice collars


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks gang! Trevor/Nizmo does amazing work.


----------

